# First appt and scan



## babycakes (Dec 16, 2009)

I had my fist apointment at the maternity hospital yesterday. I had my dating scan first, and was very pleased to find out that I'm 2 weeks further on than I thought - am 12 weeks exactly 
It was such a relief to see a little baby squiggling away in there - I swear it waved at us! Also saw a lovely healthy little heart beating away 
They took LOADS of blood from me - not good for a needle phobic - and 5 mins later a nurse burst in and was forcing tea and shortbread into me because my blood sugars were at 3.1. 
The upshot of it all is I'm attending the diabetic clinic at the maternity hospital every fortnight, and monitoring my blood at home 8 times a day. I'm determinted to keep as tight a control on this as I can, the consultant yesterday was SO negative. I asked him about diet etc and he went "Oh, that doesnt apply to you, if your sugars go high it's straight onto insulin" 
I think not. 
So I have 3 weeks to keep things as stable as I can through diet and excercise - any tips on snacking?? I'm hungry CONSTANTLY!!!!!


----------



## Northerner (Dec 16, 2009)

Great news babycakes, glad to hear the little one is wriggling! I eat nuts constatly as a snack - they are low carb although quite high calorie, but with 'good' fat in them. I like dry roasted for a bit of flavour. I also make up a lot of sugar-free jellies from sachets and make 5 at a time in 125ml pots (like small yoghurt pots).


----------



## rachelha (Dec 16, 2009)

Good to hear the little one is doing well.  My favourite snack treat is pine nuts (shame they are so expensive) olives and bits of ham.  You can get small bags of salted popcorn which are not too high in carb too.


----------



## allisonb (Dec 16, 2009)

That's brilliant news.  Glad everything is ok.  I'm with Northerner on the nuts, tend to eat mixed nuts, occasionally with a bit of chocolate around them too!

Hope everything continues to go well.  Allison x


----------



## babycakes (Dec 16, 2009)

Right, nuts and sugar free jelly, sounds good


----------

